# laptop acpi problem



## coff (Mar 16, 2010)

Hello

I have a problem on my notebook ( HP nc 6000) , the acpi modes suspend to ram and suspend to disk don't work.
When i test the capabilities  it tells me that S3 S4 modes are available but when i type the acpiconf -s3 command the system goes to sleep but i'm not able to make him quit the mode , i'm forced to stop it with the AC button.

Is there sommething to change in the FreeBSD configuration to make it work?

P.S : the acpi works fine under linux


----------



## LateNiteTV (Mar 16, 2010)

try this.
it didnt really solve any acpi related problems with my laptop, but i have a different laptop. gateway t1424u. this is also pretty trivial to do.
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/acpi-debug.html


----------

